# Drywall under basement stairs



## E5Industries (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm working on finishing a basement in a 2008 home. They want a door to access the underside of the stairs for storage. Their builder told them it had to be drywalled when built. The only thing I can think of is fire code compliance. If I open it for them do I need to dw the underside of the stairs and the inside of the "room"?


----------



## AbsoluteBasements (Oct 7, 2009)

E5Industries said:


> I'm working on finishing a basement in a 2008 home. They want a door to access the underside of the stairs for storage. Their builder told them it had to be drywalled when built. The only thing I can think of is fire code compliance. If I open it for them do I need to dw the underside of the stairs and the inside of the "room"?


More than likely, the answer is yes. 
Most munis we work in require firecode drywall to protect the integrity of the stairs in the event of a fire. I guess it could add a few precious seconds for someone to get out.


----------



## E5Industries (Jan 13, 2011)

I assumed as much - most of my work is in the older homes in our area. Lucky to find hand rails in most places.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

The underside of the stairs needs to have 5/8 drywall attached. The walls don't.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

The underside and walls have to be 5/8 FC drywall where I am


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

See, there you go. 

Better check with the local Building Dept.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

If you would add your location to your profile - someone from your area may be able to answer the question for your specific area :thumbsup:

I believe the IRC requires the underside and possibly the underside of any exposed stringer (I may have just had a bad inspector that day - not worth fighting).


----------

